# Our exchange into Marriott Lahaina & Napili Villas



## bhrungo (Jun 18, 2017)

We just confirmed our exchange into the Marriott Lahaina & Napili Villas. A 2 bedroom. 
I'm assuming we'll most likely have an "Island View," since we're not owners. Does anyone have photos of their view on an EXCHANGE at this resort? (I've already seen the pics taken by owners) I'm curious what kind of view we might end up with.

Thanks!!


----------



## crf450x (Jun 18, 2017)

For what date?  I just got an exchange to a 1br mko for next summer but also had an ogs for mmo and mm1 but nothing


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 18, 2017)

This August


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 18, 2017)

Have you looked at the View from the Balcony thread in the Marriott forum?


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Have you looked at the View from the Balcony thread in the Marriott forum?



I haven't! Great idea, thanks!


----------



## heckp (Jun 21, 2017)

bhrungo said:


> We just confirmed our exchange into the Marriott Lahaina & Napili Villas. A 2 bedroom.
> I'm assuming we'll most likely have an "Island View," since we're not owners. Does anyone have photos of their view on an EXCHANGE at this resort? (I've already seen the pics taken by owners) I'm curious what kind of view we might end up with.
> 
> Thanks!!



May I please ask if you used Marriott to exchange?


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 21, 2017)

heckp said:


> May I please ask if you used Marriott to exchange?



We used our Worldmark credits to exchange.


----------



## heckp (Jun 21, 2017)

bhrungo said:


> We used our Worldmark credits to exchange.



Thank you. I had to give up my ongoing search with II for September because it's been sitting there for about 10 months. I got worried with flight prices so I ended up renting.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jun 22, 2017)

If you have "Island View" in Lahaina/Napili towers, you will definitely be in Napili towers as they are the only "Island Views".  Lahaina has Mtn/Garden, Ocean View and Ocean Front I believe, whereas Napili is Ocean Front or Island View.  ( I own 3 weeks in 2 bdrms in Napili, so I sure hope I quoted all that correctly! lol )


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 24, 2017)

Southerngirl528 said:


> If you have "Island View" in Lahaina/Napili towers, you will definitely be in Napili towers as they are the only "Island Views".  Lahaina has Mtn/Garden, Ocean View and Ocean Front I believe, whereas Napili is Ocean Front or Island View.  ( I own 3 weeks in 2 bdrms in Napili, so I sure hope I quoted all that correctly! lol )



Thanks! Do you own Island View? If so, would you share some photos of your view? 
Also, we're traveling with children. I've read somewhere on TUG that the Napili tower's pool is for adults only. Can you confirm whether or not that is true? Thank you!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 24, 2017)

You are close to the main pool so this isn't a problem plus you are right in front of a beautiful beach.  The Napili pool has children swimming there too but not that many.  It has rained quite a bit this spring so your view should still be lush and green.  You will enjoy it, I am sure.

Surfing and body surfing lessons on the beach right in front of the Napili tower and so much more.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 24, 2017)

bhrungo said:


> We just confirmed our exchange into the Marriott Lahaina & Napili Villas. A 2 bedroom.
> I'm assuming we'll most likely have an "Island View," since we're not owners. Does anyone have photos of their view on an EXCHANGE at this resort? (I've already seen the pics taken by owners) I'm curious what kind of view we might end up with.
> 
> Thanks!!


Don't assume you have an island view.
I traded in and had an island view. Two weeks before check in, I did a retrade and got a unit coded oceanfront.  And that is what I got. 

To find out your view.  
Look at your exchange history on II. You will see the following...

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
MMO

Unit: OFTG (Studio)
Week: 1 

Fri, January 06, 2017 
Fri, January 13, 2017

Go to the TUG Marriott Board and you will find in the stickie section FAQ. In that stickie is a link to Marriott Unit codes.  You will see that OFTG is an ocean front studio and that is what I got.  Marriott will not give an owner a unit view they don't own. When you reserve with destination club points or rent from Marriott you get the view you pay for. Hence, you will get the view you exchanged into. 

Let us know your view!


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 24, 2017)

GrayFal said:


> Don't assume you have an island view.
> I traded in and had an island view. Two weeks before check in, I did a retrade and got a unit coded oceanfront.  And that is what I got.
> 
> To find out your view.
> ...



Yes! I've  already done all of the above after my original post was made and our Interval exchange shows the code TOVI, which is Island View. I do have the option to do a re-trade, but would need the exact dates, as airfare is purchased.


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 24, 2017)

GrayFal said:


> Don't assume you have an island view.
> I traded in and had an island view. Two weeks before check in, I did a retrade and got a unit coded oceanfront.  And that is what I got.
> 
> To find out your view.
> ...



When you were in the process of doing the re-trade, does it show the code somewhere on the screen, to see if you're going to have a different view unit? (I mean, before you actually re-trade it, so you know if it's worth re-trading).


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 24, 2017)

bhrungo said:


> When you were in the process of doing the re-trade, does it show the code somewhere on the screen, to see if you're going to have a different view unit? (I mean, before you actually re-trade it, so you know if it's worth re-trading).


Since it was a Marriott to Marriott retrade it was free and since I had island view I had nothing to lose.  
No, you don't know until after the trade what the new view would be and I also needed the exact date because airfare was purchased. 


Did you purchase EPlus?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2017)

bhrungo said:


> When you were in the process of doing the re-trade, does it show the code somewhere on the screen, to see if you're going to have a different view unit? (I mean, before you actually re-trade it, so you know if it's worth re-trading).


If it is an ePlus retrade, you really have nothing to lose since you are confirmed ibn to the lowest view category in the resort. However, if you have to pay a full fee retrade, it will be a gamble if you do a retrade. I don't even think the reps can see the unit code until a trade is confirmed.


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 25, 2017)

GrayFal said:


> Since it was a Marriott to Marriott retrade it was free and since I had island view I had nothing to lose.
> No, you don't know until after the trade what the new view would be and I also needed the exact date because airfare was purchased.
> 
> 
> Did you purchase EPlus?




Yes, I purchased EPlus and still have 3 re-trades available. I guess it won't hurt for me to re-trade if the same dates become available. Thank you for your response!


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 25, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> If it is an ePlus retrade, you really have nothing to lose since you are confirmed ibn to the lowest view category in the resort. However, if you have to pay a full fee retrade, it will be a gamble if you do a retrade. I don't even think the reps can see the unit code until a trade is confirmed.



Thank you!!


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 25, 2017)

bhrungo said:


> Yes, I purchased EPlus and still have 3 re-trades available. I guess it won't hurt for me to re-trade if the same dates become available. Thank you for your response!


Exactly, that is what I did and went from garden view to ocean front.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 25, 2017)

We have an exchange this August for a 2 bedroom in the main buildings but we would like to try to use ePlus to trade into Lahaina & Napili Villas. Is this likely?  Anyone have any suggestions other than random searching many times a day?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2017)

disneymom1 said:


> We have an exchange this August for a 2 bedroom in the main buildings but we would like to try to use ePlus to trade into Lahaina & Napili Villas. Is this likely?  Anyone have any suggestions other than random searching many times a day?


The only suggestion is random searching, perhaps also put out a Sightings Request in the sightings forum and indicate your exact dates. Others will watch for what you are looking for and they can PM you.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 1, 2017)

crf450x said:


> For what date?  I just got an exchange to a 1br mko for next summer but also had an ogs for mmo and mm1 but nothing


What month did you get for MKO? I also have a request in


----------



## crf450x (Jul 1, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> What month did you get for MKO? I also have a request in


I got it for June 2018. Actually got 2 consecutive weeks, a studio and 1br.


----------



## Kel (Jul 3, 2017)

To find out what type of view you have you can go to Marriott.com and lookup reservations, enter your name and the reservation number on your Interval confirmation.  It should tell you if you have garden view, ocean view or ocean front.  Have fun.


----------



## bhrungo (Jul 4, 2017)

Like I said earlier, I've already found the code. It's TOVI, which is Island view


----------



## Kel (Jul 4, 2017)

Like I said earlier, you can check on Marriott.com.


----------



## bhrungo (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

view from the balcony......MM1 (Lahaina) 2br Marriott MGR exchange
Ocean view of course.....





Island view  (could be lower and 'in' the trees as well)






As noted:  MM1 tends to keep assigned view category AFAIK


----------

